# Chevron



## moaf

I was a Chevron Cadet in the mid nineties. Does anybody know what happened to most of their vessels, especially George H Weyerhaeuser, Carla Hills, R Hal Dean, and Charles B Renfrew? I think they were got rid of on the merger with Texaco. Cheers


----------



## gadgee

Hi Moaf - I was 3rd and 2nd Mate with Chevron Tankship UK in 1975-78. On Feluy, Burnaby and EH Wasson. See in your profile that kids got in the way of your long trips. Funnily enough that was why I left Chevron to come ashore in 1978! My old Chevron ships have all gone I think. Strange, when I was on them they were only a few years old! I shall be interested to read about developments from Chevron although I see as above that they have taken over texaco. See my pic of Chevron Burnaby in tanker gallery??


----------



## moaf

Good photo! I was on the newer lightering ships in Pascagoula. There was talk of merging with Texaco when I was there. Chevron couldn't compete with Exxon-Mobil or BP-Amoco as they were so big so the logical thing was to merge with someone.


----------



## mrdee

*Chevron cadet*

I too was a deck cadet with chevron Tankship, started 77 and left at the back end of 1979. Was on Howard W Bell, James E O Brien, Burnaby and Feluy. I didnt take many photos at the time so its good to see these of the ships. Cant believe its almost 30 years ago

Cheers


----------



## gdynia

moaf said:


> I was a Chevron Cadet in the mid nineties. Does anybody know what happened to most of their vessels, especially George H Weyerhaeuser, Carla Hills, R Hal Dean, and Charles B Renfrew? I think they were got rid of on the merger with Texaco. Cheers


Moaf

I was in Chevrons main office in Houston several months ago they have now removed the Texaco from their Logo and simply back to Chevron once more. They are now more into Building FPSO,s mainly in South Korea for their Nigerian Oilfields. They reckon it will take 2 to 3 years to get rid of all the Chevron Texaco headed note paper.


----------



## James_C

I'd think it will take longer than that gdynia!
It's been 5 years since BP changed logos from the Shield to the Spirograph, and we still have mountains of the old (PROPER!) Shield headed paperwork!


----------



## moaf

That's interesting that Chevron want their own brand. When they were in talks with Texaco the first time, the deal was everything would be bannered under the Chevron name. Inevitably, the talks broke down. Now it looks like they got what they wanted all along!


----------



## gdynia

moaf said:


> That's interesting that Chevron want their own brand. When they were in talks with Texaco the first time, the deal was everything would be bannered under the Chevron name. Inevitably, the talks broke down. Now it looks like they got what they wanted all along!


Its happening all the time you dont see much of Exxon Mobil these days its all under the Exxon Banner as for BP they change their funnels more than Soft Mick twice when I was with them


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Mrdee to SN enjoy the site and all it has to offer and a merry christmas to you.


----------



## teetime

I was a 2nd mate on The Howard w. Bell, James e. O'Brien, E,. Hornsby Wasson as well as Chevron Feluy between fall '74 and fall of '77. Anyone having crewed on these ships during that period pls feel free to contact me. I'm sure they have all been scrapped long ago, I read that the Feluy was sold for scrap to China in 2000.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome teetime to the site enjoy all it has to offer and a happy new year to you.


----------



## mrdee

Hello teetime I was deck cadet on the bell from feb 77 until july 77 joining in Dubai and leaving in freeport. Then joined the o brien in August 77 at rotterdam through until feb 78 cant remember where I paid off, so we may have crossed paths somewhere along the line.


----------



## teetime

Hello, mrdee, I left the Chevron Feluy in Aug '77 in Freeport and on to Southampton for my Master's Ticket. Some of the names I remember from Those days are L.V. Hort, Master, Bill Pugsley, Chief Mate, Peter Bartlett , another 2nd mate. Earlier on the Bell I had sailed with Ken Hills 2nd mate and Birger Christensen 3rd mate. I won't be surprised if none of these names ring a bell....that was a helluva long time ago..! Do I miss those days of painful slow steaming around the Cape....NO! Do I miss the cameraderie of Shipmates...Hell Yes!


----------



## Coop

Hi Moaf:

I have been following the thread about Chevron with interest. I can't tell you what happened exactly to the Bell, Wasson O,Brien etc. other than to tell you that I had a conversation with Dave Twining (ex Chief - then Super') some years ago who told me they were all now "razor blades". I have posted two trials pictures under the Tanker group, I was on board both at the time the pictures were taken so can tell you a bit about their genesis if not their ending. I do have several photographs of these vessels and the crews if any one else is interested. The Wasson's first master was Cap't Chrichton and the Chief was "Killer" Cain. The Bell had Cap't Atkinson and Don Parry.
An interesting fact is that on her maiden voyage to Ras Tanura the Wasson grounded on the approach to the terminal pier. This was not reported until after leaving, with a full cargo. The temperature gauges on the condenser went off scale. On opening it the sea side was full of coral from the bottom. The repurcussions when we eventually reached Rotterdam were swift and final.

Regards
Coop


----------



## moaf

Teetime, I sailed with Capt Bill Pugsley in '98. Can't remember which ship but possibly the Perth


----------



## teetime

Hi Moaf and Coop, It's always great to come across someone who has sailed with your old shipmates. I was 2nd mate on the Bell in '74 when Dave Twining was the Chief Eng. I also sailed with him on the O'Brien. Bill Pugsley was a low key, nice quiet guy as Chief Mate.I also remember he only wore khakis all the time,summer and winter.I'm sure he made a great skipper, as he was definitely a good guy to be around.


----------



## moaf

I'm sure I've met Dave Twining, but Pugsley turned into a bit of a company man (obvious I suppose for an old man!). If I remember, he was always on VLCC's, whereas I was on motorships.


----------



## mrdee

*Chief Officers*

When it was known Bill Pugsley was joining the ship as mate the rest of the deck department scared the living daylights out of us cadets by saying how strict he was. As I remember he was amongst the best mate to report to. Other Chief officers from the past Graham Barden, Pete Barmby, Alfie Cole. All went on to become captains I think

(What is sad here is the long term memory is improving whilst the short term..)


----------



## mrdee

*Photos*

Just out of interest has anyone a photo of the cabin on obrien burnaby or feluy. I was trying to describe how spartan they were to family. They seem to think that they were like a cruise ship

cheers


----------



## moaf

The only cabins I've got a photo of is on the Weyerhaeuser and Renfrew


----------



## R58484956

The Dave Twining mentioned above was he by any chance ex P&O?


----------



## mrdee

Moaf

Thanks for the reply

If you are prepared to post them I guess they would be similar. All formica and metal as I remember. The cadets cabins on obrien and wasson were single on the starboard side with opening ports! Those on burnaby and feluy were shared and faced the funnel 

Cheers


----------



## teetime

Yes, Dave Twining is ex-P&O, I do remember him saying he was on The Canberra and a number of other ships!


----------



## moaf

mrdee, I will try and find them to post


----------



## R58484956

Sailed with Dave twining when he was a 3rd on the Canton and I was his junior, the 3 of us looked after the tourist female paxs, giving them everything to make the trip a first class one. They were the days.


----------



## Peter Isaac

Hi folks. I am an ex Marconi R/O who went ashore to live in Capetown in 1970. I ended up working for Aero Marine Shipping (Ships Agency) later called Freight Marine Shipping, servicing the Chevron and Texaco tankers. I was involved with anything and everything required by the fleets, such as arranging delivery of ships stores, crew changes, etc and I regularly flew out to the passing ships with Courtline helicopters accompanied by Company Superintendents, Doctors, Dentists, Surveyors, etc. I well remember the Wasson, Bell and O'Brien and Captains Atkinson, Chrichton and Parry. They were the good old days and I loved every minute of my job, it was my life! Bernie Probert worked with me and continued the off port limits operations when I became Inward Freight Manager in 1975 You may remember him. Kind regards, Peter Isaac


----------



## gadgee

Hello Peter
I worked for CTUK from 1975 to 1978 on Feluy, Burnaby and Wasson. I was 
Third and Second Mate. I have quite a few photos in the gallery of my Chevron days - just do a search.


----------



## Peter Isaac

*Ctuk*

Hi Paul, 
Thanks for your response. I must say that as a ships agent I just loved looking after Chevron. I got to know so many people really well and one of the Superintendents from San Francisco actually presented me with a gold watch in appreciation for all I did for Chevron. They considered me to be their man in Capetown and I really loved the job. I knew senior staff from the USA, Denmark, Italy and UK offices. I will certainly have a look at your photo's in the gallery.
Kind regards
Peter


----------



## Dave_C

*Ex R/E/O Catch-up*

Dear All,

I discovered this website & forum by accident yesterday. It was good to see names of people I know or knew. I sailed as Electronics Officer with CTUK from 1976 to 1983. I did not make the 'move' to Copenhagen manning! Instead I left the sea completely. 

Since leaving CTUK I stayed in touch with Bill Pugsley & Les Hort, both now sadly no longer with us! Other names here that I sailed with include Dave Twining - who got a job as Engineer Super, Alfie Cole, Ken Hills, Peter Barmby, Peter Bartlett.

Does anyone remember Dave Caldow - who went on to manage the International Fleet in San Francisco?

Are there any more ex R/E/O's out there?

Cheers,

Dave C.


----------



## bobs

Hi Moaf, the four ships you mentioned in your first post are all still going under different names and owners. All of you can find out what happened to your ships by looking them up on miramarshipindex.org.nz. If they are still going you can then look them up on the Equasis.org website for details of their present ownership. Both sites are free, though you have to register with Equasis


----------



## teetime

Dave, I have been off the thread for a while but just logged on again and saw your post. I do remember Dave Caldow as I had sailed with him. Are you still in touch with some of my old shipmates Dave Twining, Ken Hills ,Alfie Cole and Peter Bartlett ? Sad news about Bill Pugsley and Les Hort. I have fond memories of them and the good times on the Feluy! Cheers!


----------



## trevor page

Guys ive just put a photo on site of what i believe to be a Chevron vessel, taken at Tahiti 1965, I have no name for it, its on a half frame slide so focus is not great. Trevor


----------



## Baulkham Hills

Hi Dave

I sailed as an R/O with Bill Pugsley for a few years on the Burnaby and the North America with Rodney Stoner as C/E. The R/O job was being phased out at this time, so I volunteered for the engine-room and did motor and steam time as a junior engineer, took my ticket and sailed as 3rd assistant on the North America and the Weyerhuaser, I was in the San Franicisco office for a short time and one of the mission statements was to reduce west European officers and use Indian and Filipino officers instead, so the writing was on the wall.
I stayed at sea mostly sailing as ETO on product ships. Puglsey was an unforgettable character and he stands out as a ship master, though I have to say he could be difficult with any females on board, he considered they should not be there. I would be interested to know when he died.
This company, I am with, has many ex Chevron engineers especially, I was not really a company man there but the ticket I gained with Chevron certainly was a big advantage looking for jobs.

Best regards
Michael




Dave_C said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I discovered this website & forum by accident yesterday. It was good to see names of people I know or knew. I sailed as Electronics Officer with CTUK from 1976 to 1983. I did not make the 'move' to Copenhagen manning! Instead I left the sea completely.
> 
> Since leaving CTUK I stayed in touch with Bill Pugsley & Les Hort, both now sadly no longer with us! Other names here that I sailed with include Dave Twining - who got a job as Engineer Super, Alfie Cole, Ken Hills, Peter Barmby, Peter Bartlett.
> 
> Does anyone remember Dave Caldow - who went on to manage the International Fleet in San Francisco?
> 
> Are there any more ex R/E/O's out there?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave C.


----------



## pirateer29

*Chevron Ships*

Hi,

I have been in Chevron for 17 years and sailed on most of these ships.
Sadly they have all been sold.
The 35's went in 98/99 and my favorite ship, the Charles B Renfrew, on which I sailed as mate in 92,93,94 and 97, and as Master in 2002/3 was sold with the Dean in April 03. The merger with Texaco had no bearing on the matter of these ships being sold.


Regards,

Chris


----------



## asalmjc

Hi Michael,

Bill Pugsley died two years ago today in his home town of Torquay after a seven year battle with lung cancer. He was definitely an unforgettable character, much missed by his family and friends (I was his nephew but didn't follow the family tradition - I joined P&O!)

- Mike



Baulkham Hills said:


> Pugsley was an unforgettable character and he stands out as a ship master, though I have to say he could be difficult with any females on board, he considered they should not be there. I would be interested to know when he died.


----------



## Baulkham Hills

Hello Mike

Thanks for your information about the sad death of Bill Pugsley,
certainly going to sea is a lot duller place without characters like Bill.

Regards
Michael


----------



## Dave_C

Hi Guys,

Thanks to Michael & Baulkham Hills for your replies. Sorry I have not been on for so long.

As Mike said, Bill Pugsley died in July 2006. Irony is he was actually battling the cancer - it was some drugs they were trying out actually weakend his heart!!

A close friend of mine for donkeys years - he's be sadly missed.

I haven't heard from any ex-Chevron guys in years - sorry. I know Dave Caldow has retired.

Cheers all,

Dave


----------



## gadgee

Sorry to hear about Bill Pugsley. He was Mate on the Feluy with me in late 75/early 76 with Captains Errington(from Tyneside) and Buchanan (used to crew the Lake District steamers during his leave). How old was he on his death please?


----------



## asalmjc

Paul,

Bill was 62 when he died (1944-2006)

- Mike


----------



## gadgee

I see Alfie Cole and Pete Barmby get a mention above. Anyone know what became of them. I sailed with them both as Chief Officers on the Feluy etc in the late 70's.


----------



## UK091181

Bill Pugsley was Old Man on my first trip as Deck Cadet o/b the Chevron North America in 1990, also first trip as 3/O on Chevron Antwerp in about 1994. 18 years later I still rate him as one of the most knowledgeable and able Masters that I sailed with, never missed a trick. He could get on your back though! 

Sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Bill Davies

Any you men remember Gordon T. Robson.
I sailed with him in Kaiser's (Frisco) in the late 70s. He was a good Ch.Mate.


----------



## sheringham

Hi,

I joined the James E O'Brien off Capetown on 01.05.1977 as one of 2 Second Mates, (both named Ron). Both mates sharing the space with sections of 
6"+dia pipe as we flew south in the dark. Sitting in the belly of the Sikorsky helicopter we could see the pilot had holes in his trainers....quite reassuring!!!
On arrival on deck on the port side helli pad we were passed by the outgoing 2Ms who I think gave us a hand over explanation...cant be sure as it was very quick and noisy. I know I was on watch, 12-4, within hours of arrival.
Looking at my discharge book Capt. Calders? left at Savona at end of May to be replaced by Capt. M B Smith.
I paid off in Rotterdam Europort 01.09.1977...never to return. Nothing personnal .....just could not come to terms with 2 interminable boring trips round the Cape to and from Europe from the Gulf with a trip to San Pedro in between for good luck!!


----------



## gadgee

Ron
Possible Dave Caldow(think that is correct). Went to work in San Francisco office I believe as a Marine Super.. Sailed with him very briefly as Chief Off. Sailed with Malcolm Smith as Master; small stature and very affable.


----------



## Billieboy

*Chevron Rotterdam*

I never sailed with Chevron, but used to do some spares business, with the Port Engineer Rotterdam, Mr. Einar Holm, anyone remember him? (Thumb)


----------



## Paul 5eo

*Chevron Tankship (UK) Ltd. Feluy, James E. O'Brien*



mrdee said:


> Just out of interest has anyone a photo of the cabin on obrien burnaby or feluy. I was trying to describe how spartan they were to family. They seem to think that they were like a cruise ship
> 
> cheers


I see this is an old post, but I have a pic somewhere of my cabin (desk area ) on the James E. O'Brien in 1979 - we were infested with cockroaches at the time and had to have Rentokil onboard to deal with 'em ! - will try to find pic. (of cabin, not cockroaches!)

I sailed on O'Brien as 5/e/o with : Rodney Stoner c/e , Sultan Khan 3/o (who I bumped into in Hull 3or4 years ago, looking well and as chirpy as I rememberd ) , George --- 2/o, , --- --- a big tall fair-haired Scottish 2/e/o who was ex-BP (nice guy but can't remember his name), Dave Chapman 5/e and wife Pauline , Chris Warren 3/e , Geoff-"I'm never having you on my watch again"-Bromley 3/e and wife Val Bromley (nice lass') , Gordon --- scottish 5/e , Dave Peters 5/e , Pete --- 3/e/o scouser , - - - , The Master was a dark-haired short guy with a Norfolk-ish accent - laughed a lot ! 

then on Feluy with Peter Barmby as master (reminded me of Brian Blessed - big bearded and booming voice ) , Frankie Broom c/e ( had a photo of his pet pig on his desk!) , Bob Torrens 2/e/o , - - - - - memory fades ,

I paid-off at Freeport mid June 1980 and went ashore for good . Nearly 30 years ago ? - how did that happen ? !!

Will post photos when I find them (if encouraged !! ).
Paul.


----------



## lexus

*Chevron Tankship UK*

I joined Chevron as a junior engineer in 1973 and left in 1976 as third. I sailed on the Howard W Bell, the Wasson, stood by and sailed the maiden voyage on the Feluy, the Burnaby. Some names I remember are Capt. Jim Hawkins, Capt Atkinson (maiden voyage of the Feluy). Chief Engs Jim Kerr, Bob Hann, Calum Troup, Rod Stoner, Chief Officers John Leggit Second Engs. David Hay, David Trought. Third Engineers Edward Naylon, 
Does anyone remember the vidio that was made of the Feluy's maiden voyage? I think it was called " A Letter Home" and was made by a Japanese company.
Anyone around at that time?


----------



## Dickyboy

I saw the ''Chevron Kentucky'' Launched in Nagasaki in 1975 (I think) Never heard of of her again. Anyone have any Info/Pictures of this ship?
I was on the British Resource, just completed, at that time.


----------



## gadgee

*chevron kentucky*

Hi dickyboy
The Chevron Kentucky was completed in 1971 in Rozenburg Holland. Tonnage 249556dwt, loa 1130ft, beam 170ft, 15.5kt steam turbine. I know nothing of her history following Chevron. There are no photos of her on SN so I have attached a small image(by Tom Rayner) below. There are five pics of her on auke visser's web site. Apparently she was broken up in 1985?


----------



## Dickyboy

gadgee said:


> Hi dickyboy
> The Chevron Kentucky was completed in 1971 in Rozenburg Holland. Tonnage 249556dwt, loa 1130ft, beam 170ft, 15.5kt steam turbine. I know nothing of her history following Chevron. There are no photos of her on SN so I have attached a small image(by Tom Rayner) below. There are five pics of her on auke visser's web site. Apparently she was broken up in 1985?


Very Strange Gadgee........
I'm pretty certain that it was the Cheveron Kentucky I saw launched in Nagasaki in September 1975. I was there for a couple of weeks after joining the British Resource. I recall it quite well, the only ship I've ever seen launched. Lots of whistles blowing etc as she slipped into the water, and as she did so a giant crane had the first section of the next build ready to lower onto the slipway.They didn't hang about! (Thumb)


----------



## Paul 5eo

*video of the Chevron Feluy ?*



lexus said:


> . . . . .
> Does anyone remember the vidio that was made of the Feluy's maiden voyage? I think it was called " A Letter Home" and was made by a Japanese company.
> . . . . .


WOW!!! I would love to see a video or film of the Feluy - or in fact, ANY of the ships I sailed on.

Does anyone know anything else about this ? 

Paul.


----------



## gadgee

*chevron kentucky*

dickboy

The Feluy etc were completed in Nagasaki about 74/75 but they had twin towers supporting the wheelhouse. Visser says Kentucky was built by Verolme, Rozenburg. See here:-
http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/part-1/id427.htm


----------



## Dickyboy

gadgee said:


> dickboy
> 
> The Feluy etc were completed in Nagasaki about 74/75 but they had twin towers supporting the wheelhouse. Visser says Kentucky was built by Verolme, Rozenburg. See here:-
> http://www.aukevisser.nl/supertankers/part-1/id427.htm


I must be going Gaga, I could have absolutely sworn that it was the Chevron Kentucky I saw launched.
I've thought over all these years that it was, and always kept an eye out for her. How wrong can one get?? (Jester)


----------



## mrdee

*Photos*

Hi Paul 5EO. Sorry havent been on for a while. Photo wise any examples you have would be good. I was digging out some myself the other day which I must post. One in particular was a party on board James E O Brien circa autumn 1977, recognised alot of the faces but could not put a name to all. One in particular was a 3rd called Ian Kerr.


----------



## mrdee

Paul 5eo said:


> I see this is an old post, but I have a pic somewhere of my cabin (desk area ) on the James E. O'Brien in 1979 - we were infested with cockroaches at the time and had to have Rentokil onboard to deal with 'em ! - will try to find pic. (of cabin, not cockroaches!)
> 
> I sailed on O'Brien as 5/e/o with : Rodney Stoner c/e , Sultan Khan 3/o (who I bumped into in Hull 3or4 years ago, looking well and as chirpy as I rememberd ) , George --- 2/o, , --- --- a big tall fair-haired Scottish 2/e/o who was ex-BP (nice guy but can't remember his name), Dave Chapman 5/e and wife Pauline , Chris Warren 3/e , Geoff-"I'm never having you on my watch again"-Bromley 3/e and wife Val Bromley (nice lass') , Gordon --- scottish 5/e , Dave Peters 5/e , Pete --- 3/e/o scouser , - - - , The Master was a dark-haired short guy with a Norfolk-ish accent - laughed a lot !
> 
> then on Feluy with Peter Barmby as master (reminded me of Brian Blessed - big bearded and booming voice ) , Frankie Broom c/e ( had a photo of his pet pig on his desk!) , Bob Torrens 2/e/o , - - - - - memory fades ,
> 
> I paid-off at Freeport mid June 1980 and went ashore for good . Nearly 30 years ago ? - how did that happen ? !!
> 
> Will post photos when I find them (if encouraged !! ).
> Paul.


Was the 3eo Peter Hawkins ex SAF Marine....


----------



## AlanCVX

moaf said:


> Good photo! I was on the newer lightering ships in Pascagoula. There was talk of merging with Texaco when I was there. Chevron couldn't compete with Exxon-Mobil or BP-Amoco as they were so big so the logical thing was to merge with someone.


Chevron bought Texaco.It wasn't a Merger.They mainly bought them for their supply of Crude Oil.


----------



## AlanCVX

Chevron bought Texaco.It wasn't a merger.Condaleeza Rice was on Chevrons Board and possibly helped the bye out when she was brought in on President Bush's Cabinet.They mainly bought Texaco for their large reserve of crude oil.They did,however,change the companies name to ChevronTexaco,but have since changed it back to Chevron.


----------



## AlanCVX

The Chevron Fleet's names were named for States and Planets with Voyager behind the Names.They had one named for Condaleeza Rice but it was later named Altair Voyager,after a Star,after some controversery.I have seen and taken photos of the Neptune Voyager,California Voyager,and Arizona Voyager.I have also seen the Colorado Voyager.There is also a Mississippi Voyager.Chevron is also going to accept two new ships in 2010.I do remember seeing the Renfrew at the refinery all of the time.I hope this is useful information to you all.Alan


----------



## R58484956

I have seen on another site that Dave Twining (C'E, Super) passed away some time ago. He was one of the best engineers I ever sailed with, both socially and engineering wise.


----------



## Paul 5eo

mrdee said:


> Was the 3eo Peter Hawkins ex SAF Marine....


Pete Hawkins ? - yes, that seems to ring a dull bell in my foggy memory, mrdee ! 
The Pete I sailed with was a scouser, not very tall, - called me "son" all the time ! - A nice guy.
- thinking about it, one of the cassettes I sent home to my parents had him saying hello on it - will try and find that too! 

Paul .


----------



## cousin jack

Hi. just found this thread. I served as eng' apprentice (1973) on the E. Hornsby Wasson and James E.O'Brien. Names I remember. C/E Rodney Stoner, 2 Eng' Jim Kerr, 3 Eng Frank MacDonald and his wife Isobelle, 3Eng Steve French and wife Liz? 5.th Eng Dave Evans. Sparks Finian Jones, Capt Hawkins, Deck Cadet Guy Digby, Eng Cadet Pete Hutchinson. Can remember many more but can't recall names.


----------



## Coop

I stood by both the E. Hornsby Wasson and the Howard W. Bell in Nagasaki 1970 and 1972 respectively. I also did sea trials on the George M. Keller. During six years with Chevron UK I sailed with some outstanding officers. Chiefs include Dave Twining, Rodney Stoner, Frank Broomes, Don Parry, Brian Kane. Seconds included Dougie Grant, Bill McDonald and Ken Mclelland who is the best natural engineer I ever met, a really great guy of the old School. I stood watch with some great Thirds when a Junior. Peter Mulvaney and Frank McDonald come to mind.
Does anyone remember when the Officers on the Wasson won the Pools? I had just left her to join the Bell at St. John, N.B. I was replacing an engineer called Brophy who lost an arm in an on board accident. On the way out we passed close to the Wasson and could hear the party on board. They had collectively won L47,000 ( a lot of money in those days). I recall Steve French over the radio saying they had got the news via BBC.

Coop


----------



## Redbeard

mrdee said:


> Just out of interest has anyone a photo of the cabin on obrien burnaby or feluy. I was trying to describe how spartan they were to family. They seem to think that they were like a cruise ship
> 
> cheers


MrDee I'm presently in the process of digitalising all my negatives. I'm ought have some photographs of the Chevron Burnaby in there somewhere. Also of the Defcon Equator, the Carla A. Hills, Charles B. Renfrew, R. Hal Dean and some more of which I can't remember the names at the moment.


----------



## shipahoy

Hi Redbeard, sorry I have taken so long to reply - haven't been on for a while and just seen your post. Any such photos would be really interesting and much appreciated
Best wishes to you and all contributors for Christmas and the New Year
Mr Dee


----------



## steve029

Hi my name is Steve Hickey and I was a cadet with Chevron from 1975 to 1977.. Capt. Scottie employed me at the HQ in Croydon..Sailed on the James E.O'Brien, Hornsby Wasson, Chevron Burnaby and Howard W. Bell..I sailed with another cadet Brian Hamilton from Ayer and Guy Digby 2nd Mate..I also remember Alfie Cole, Graham Barden (Both Ex RFA) First Old Man was Capt. Morgan Jones..Lovely Welsh Old Man, appeared to be a Teetotalier and then would go on the batter..there was a C.E. Douggie Clarke..Remember a 5th Eng. Fred Johnson from Belfast . There was a Capt. Leggett, Memory is going..I have some old photos which I must upload..Would love to hear from anyone who remembers me.


----------



## frank mcdonald

*Chevron E Hornsby Wasson*

Joined James E O Brien during new build then E Hornsby Wasson on new build sailed on Howard W Bell, Feluly and Burnaby.as Third Engineer. sailed with K P Hills, Guy Digby, Rod Stone, Jim Kerr, Tommy Bain, Tommy Kelly, Geoff Bromley, Dougie Grant, Frank Bell, Steve French, Ken McLellan, Bill McDonald, Don Parry,Frank Broom. and many more.


----------



## Tidahapah

Hi my name is Benn Hardie
Have just found this site and it brings back great memories.
Joined Chevron UK as Second Engineer on the Howard W Bell and sailed on her for a few years. My then wife Betty (a yank) sailed with me all the time.
Jim Kerr was one C/E I sailed with, Les Hort was Master, Capt Errington, also Engs Bill McDonald, Frank Mc Donald and Steve French.
They were a good few years.
Came home to Australia in 1978 and have been on the coast ever since, Tankers until 2006 and now Off Shore on Rig Tenders.
The slow steaming in the mid 70s was a very slow period but at least we were employed.
We then started the lightering caper in the Gulf off shore from Texas.


----------



## woodturner

Hi, I sailed with Chevron, 1976 to 1984 (in two periods) on Feluy, Burnaby, Wasson, Bell and with the Scandahoolies on the Perth, Armacost and Pacific. Leaving in 1984, because children came along. Some of the names I remember are
Captain's Pugsley, Hort, Porter, Wass, Barmby, Cole
C/E's Big Mac, Dave Twinning (when at P&O), Stan and Bernadette Parkinson, Frankie Broom, Rodney Stoner,
Others include Eddie Brittain, Steve French, Ken MacClellan, Jim Stott, Geoff Heywood, Ray Fleming, Peter Bartlett, 

To name a few

Please feel free to contact me - I now live in the Highlands running a B&B with my wife (Sonia sailed with me on the Armacost).

Regards and best wishes to you all

Neville Robbins


----------



## teetime

Tidahapah said:


> Hi my name is Benn Hardie
> Have just found this site and it brings back great memories.
> Joined Chevron UK as Second Engineer on the Howard W Bell and sailed on her for a few years. My then wife Betty (a yank) sailed with me all the time.
> Jim Kerr was one C/E I sailed with, Les Hort was Master, Capt Errington, also Engs Bill McDonald, Frank Mc Donald and Steve French.
> They were a good few years.
> Came home to Australia in 1978 and have been on the coast ever since, Tankers until 2006 and now Off Shore on Rig Tenders.
> The slow steaming in the mid 70s was a very slow period but at least we were employed.
> We then started the lightering caper in the Gulf off shore from Texas.


Benn
I remember you and Betty very well. I was Second Mate at the time and my name is Raj Bakshi. I recollect "skinning a few tubes" with you both after the 12-4 watch. Those were happy and carefree times. I sailed with Chevron from '74 ,and left soon after my Master's in '78. I went on to business school and have worked in finance ever since. Home is New York City, so if you are planning a trip stateside, do shoot me an email. Cheers Mate! and thanks for rekindling some old memories!


----------



## Tidahapah

Raj,
Good to hear from you.
Yes they were good times.
Sometimes I think lucky to be alive.
Do you rmember the Mate Jerry Perrot.
I ran into him at a single point mooring in New Guinea some 8 odd years ago.
He was loading Master and still working for Chevron.
I am still in the marine game ( well back at it aftr retireing in 2006) and working on the tugs in a big ion ore port in the North West of Australia.
Doing 4 weeks on and 4 off and living in Mooloolaba just north of Brisbane on the east coast.
If I get over to th USof A again I will surley look you up.
I am hoping to be over in Florida in about 18 months Tarpon fishing and most probably will head to the Big Apple for a week or so.
Good to hear from you
Cheers
Benn


----------



## teetime

Tidahapah said:


> Raj,
> Good to hear from you.
> Yes they were good times.
> Sometimes I think luck to be alive.
> Do you rmember the Mat Jerry Perrot.
> I ran into him at a single point mooring in New Guinea some 8 odd years ago.
> He was loading Master and still working for Chevron.
> I am still in the marine game ( well back at it aftr retireing in 2006) and working on the tugs a big ion ore port in the North West of Australia.
> Doing 4 weeks on and 4 off and living in Mooloolaba just north of Brisbane on the east coast.
> If I get over to th USof A again I will surley look you up.
> I am hoping to be over in Florida in about 18 months Tarpon fishing and most probably will head to the Big Apple for a week or so.
> Good to hear from you
> Cheers
> Benn


Hi Benn
I hear the tarpon fishing is good around Southwest Florida and the Keys.Pretty much between Boca Grande all the way to Islamorada.You should have a tremendous time there. Yes, please let me know your plans to visit NY , I'll keep those beers cold!
I'm still working, with no plans to retire yet, though I try and take it easier in the summer to concentrate on my golf game. The only time I go to sea now is on a cruise with my family. Those cruise ships are like a different world, I now know why C/E Dave Twining called them floating gin palaces.
Cheers! and stay in touch.
Raj


----------



## tolucra

*Chevron Engineer*

From 1978 to 1985 I sailed on the Burnaby, O'Brien, Wasson (including scrapping run), Feluy, Frankfurt, Antwerp and Funkhouser, finishing as 2/A/E/O. I remember fondly sailing with a lot of great guys, many whos names escape me. But it was the few that made life difficult that I remember, they included Peter Camp and the strangest of all Geoff Bromley ( I remember his wife Val was lovely). Rodney Stoner was always one I tried to avoid and eventually I resigned from Chevron. I now live in Australia and work in Oil and Gas, involving many tanker conversions to FPSO's.


----------



## Tidahapah

Tolucra,
Mate you must have joined Chevron just as I was heading home to Aus.
Came home and joined Ampol late 1977.
This all became TK I did the conversions of the Dampier and Karratha Spirits before retiring in 2006. 
Back to work on rig tenders in 2008 and now on Port Hedland tugs and tapering.
Which FPSO's did you stand by on had a lot of mates around them especially the earlier FPSO's.
Nearly got the Chief's job on the Cossack Pioneer (ex Chevron London) but it got mothballed for over 6 months and in the meantime I took a Supers job.
Cheers
Benn


----------



## tolucra

Benn.
Knew a few guys who worked on the Cossack Pioneer, I was working with Modec/BHP and involved mainly with Stybarrow and Origins Yolla platform. I will hopefully find out soon if I have got a job with Chevrons Wheatstone project.
Good to hear news from the extended Chevron community, we had some great times and sometines huge hangovers...
Tony


----------



## sparkyjon

*Finian Jones*



cousin jack said:


> Hi. just found this thread. I served as eng' apprentice (1973) on the E. Hornsby Wasson and James E.O'Brien. Names I remember. C/E Rodney Stoner, 2 Eng' Jim Kerr, 3 Eng Frank MacDonald and his wife Isobelle, 3Eng Steve French and wife Liz? 5.th Eng Dave Evans. Sparks Finian Jones, Capt Hawkins, Deck Cadet Guy Digby, Eng Cadet Pete Hutchinson. Can remember many more but can't recall names.


The name Finian Jones just popped into my head and I found this post after searching on Google. What a star he was! I sailed with him on the Venture Europe (Conoco VLCC with Spanish officers and crew) as a junior sparky around 1976. I remember he solved a problem with the radar that had stumped previous sparkys for over a year, and just about every spare part had been ordered for it without success. He got a lot of stick in the process from Marconi shore techs who didn't believe him when he said that the 10cm scanner would need to be removed. The fault had been radar signals intermittently disappearing and he worked out that it had something to do with ambient temperature. It turned out that the rotating joint in the scanner had jammed up and when the temperature dropped below a certain point the inner conductor in the rotating joint shrunk back and wasn't making contact. Spanish tanker life was great - an hour before lunch knocking back your own wine then free vino collapso with the meal followed by siesta. Happy days! (Pint)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sparkyjon: "....Spanish tanker life was great - an hour before lunch knocking back your own wine then free vino collapso with the meal followed by siesta. Happy days!"

Welcom to the site, Jon. I was on a UK tanker like that, I just didn't tell anyone.

John T


----------



## billmuir

I was 2nd eng on all these ships on the mid 90's, my favourite was GHW when I met my wife during extended drydock in Singapore. I think they have all gone , around the same time as me (2000) most likely scrapped. Ah to the joy of 2 beers/day, what a life compared to now


----------



## gadgee

Welcome to the site Bill. Did you find the photo of GHW? If not it is here:-

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/35374/title/george-h-weyerhaeuser/cat/503


----------



## ddavison1

*Looking for anyone who sailed with CE Malcolm "Mac" Davison*

Hi All,

Just joined this thread to see if anyone sailed on any of the Chevron ships with my dad Malcolm "Mac" Davison. I am sure he would be very to hear from anyone from his Chevron Days


----------



## davidrwarwick

I sailed with your dad June76-Nov76 (Chevron Burnaby) and Feb77-May77 (Chevron Feluy) I was 5/E and he was C/E, there are a couple of photos of him in the gallery section taken by Paul Jarvis (Gadgee),

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=1500341&cpage=3

I left Chevron in 1977 and joined Globtik

Dave.


----------



## ddavison1

Thanks Dave! Just starting to find my way around this thread. This is a great start.


----------



## gadgee

"Hi All,

Just joined this thread to see if anyone sailed on any of the Chevron ships with my dad Malcolm "Mac" Davison. I am sure he would be very to hear from anyone from his Chevron Days"

ddavison1


He is here with my wife Eve. I was 2/O on board at the time. Good to hear about him. How is he?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/110411/title/chevron-burnaby-1976/cat/501

and here:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...110406/title/chevron-burnaby-bar-1977/cat/501


----------



## ddavison1

Cheers Paul!


----------



## tolucra

*Mac Davison*



ddavison1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just joined this thread to see if anyone sailed on any of the Chevron ships with my dad Malcolm "Mac" Davison. I am sure he would be very to hear from anyone from his Chevron Days




Hi
I sailed with Mac twice as 4th Engineer on the Chevron Feluy in April 1982 and On the EH Wasson (Scrapping run to Tiawan) in Nov 1982.
I have memories of good times on these trips with him. Please pass on my best wishes.


----------



## engrsheff

teetime said:


> I was a 2nd mate on The Howard w. Bell, James e. O'Brien, E,. Hornsby Wasson as well as Chevron Feluy between fall '74 and fall of '77. Anyone having crewed on these ships during that period pls feel free to contact me. I'm sure they have all been scrapped long ago, I read that the Feluy was sold for scrap to China in 2000.


Hi i served on the Howard W Bell, Chevron Burnaby & Chevron Feluy as Third Engineer, it seems so long ago now,sure they have all been scrapped.


----------



## Coldrain

Hi - I sailed with your father on Copenhagen and Burnaby. The name is Mike Fraser and I sailed as third engineer at the time. Glad to hear he is keeping well.


----------



## Evansp

tolucra said:


> *Mac Davison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I sailed with Mac twice as 4th Engineer on the Chevron Feluy in April 1982 and On the EH Wasson (Scrapping run to Tiawan) in Nov 1982.
> I have memories of good times on these trips with him. Please pass on my best wishes.


I sailed with your Dad on a couple of occasions, I was with Chevron between 1976 and 1983 and sailed on the Wasson,O’Brien, Bell, Burnaby, Feluy and Copenhagen

Paul Evans


----------



## Evansp

Coldrain said:


> Hi - I sailed with your father on Copenhagen and Burnaby. The name is Mike Fraser and I sailed as third engineer at the time. Glad to hear he is keeping well.


Hi Mike, Remember me? It all seems such a long time ago now. Hope you are well
Paul Evans


----------



## Evansp

when I came ashore and got my first Power Station Managers role, I wrote to the office in San Fran and asked if they had a picture I could have for my office wall to remind me of days at sea and they sent the following


----------

